# Is England a country?



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hope this is the right place to post.

I am convinced (or was!) that England was my country, but my Spanish DH keeps telling me my Geography is rubbish and that it's not, how can it be when the country is Britain...I'm British! I've googled it and read so many different ideas that my head is spinning!









Could you have a go at explaining this to me so I can win the argument  The encyclopydia wikidooodiwotsit says it is a country.

Thanks 

Kay xxx


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

England is part of the United Kingdom of Great Britain.  The United Kingdom of England, Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland. Hoep that helps.


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I get that far but then it seems that England is the biggest of the 4 countries that makes up the country of Uk or Britain and NI.........

Kay xxx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

*England* is definately a country.

*United Kingdom* is is a parliamentary democracy and a constitutional monarchy comprising four constituent countries - England, Northern Ireland, Scotland and Wales.

*Great Britain* is the island.

Where else would the *ENGLISH* language come from ?

Make sure you win that argument.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

http://www.woodlands-junior.kent.sch.uk/customs/questions/britain.html

I hope this helps!
I believe England is a country (it has its own capital London, the same way Scotland is a country with capital Edinbourgh, and Wales is a country with the capital of Cardiff). But it does not have its own political identity. Great Britain ( England, Scotland and Wales) has one parliament and government.
United kindom comprises Great Britain and Ireland. 
This is the way I understand it anyway! 
Future Mummy

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Have to agree with the others....

England is definitely a country......or "kingdom"

I am English as I was born in England....I have a British passport because England is part of (Great) Britain....within the British Isles.

The United Kingdom means England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.

We have our own flags and patron saints....

England The George Cross & St George
Wales The Red Dragon & St David
Scotland The St Andrews Cross & St Andrew
N.I. St Patrick.....and there's the Irish National Flag (represents peace between Nationalists and Unionists)....not too hot on the Irish history I'm afraid so someone correct me if I'm wrong 

There is also the "Union Jack" or "Union flag" flag which is made up of the George cross, St Andrews cross (white cross, blue background) - Scotland), St Patricks cross (red - Ireland).... "The design was meant to reflect the 1801 Act of Union between Britain and Ireland (the Welsh flag was not incorporated into the British Union Flag). The British Union Flag is the official flag of Northern Ireland and is an integral part of the Protestant, Unionist, and Loyalist tradition"

....and this is also why we have an England Rugby team, an England Footbal team etc etc.....as does Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland. Although we do also have GB teams (as in the Olympics) which are made up from members from each country within GB.

England, Scotland and Wales do have their own governments and Scotland and England have their own parliaments but one prime minister overall.....and all under one sovereign, Elizabeth II.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Isles

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Britain

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Kingdom

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_of_England

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wales

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scotland

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Ireland

Think you need to tell your Spanish husband that it's actually his geography that's wrong !....and if anyone asks my nationality, I say I'm English.......

Take care
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

cheers ladies.

His argument is that the areas in Spain (Andalucia, Basque country, Catalunya etc.) all have their own flag, some their own language, capitals and parliaments so they are the same as England, Scotland, Northern Ireland, Wales so they can't be countries or else they would be too! 

Kay xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I think this is a really interesting discussion. I suppose a country is what is officially recognised as such. But then you can argue that some countries aren't officially recognised by others who claim that they are still part of their own country.

After a bit of googling I came up with the following criteria:-

(a) a permanent population;

(b) a defined territory;

(c) government; and

(d) capacity to enter into relations with the other states.

I suppose on parts c and d it falls short because the government and the international relations are dealt with by the UK. But if you look on the Prime Minister's official website "The United Kingdom is made up of four countries: England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland. Its full name is the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland."

If you take the United Nations as the definite guide on whether a country is a country or not, then England wouldn't be included because according to their website "United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland" is a member, but not the "countries" individually. And by that rule, places like Greenland wouldn't be a country either (being a self-governing Danish province)

Perhaps what is defined as a country depends on your political persuasions and what heated discussion you are having at the time!

Sue


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

oooo Sue that sounds very precise! I've come to the conclunclusion that it is and it isn't   That way we all win! Love reading about it though coz it comes up so often in conversation over here! I recommended to DH that he write to Gordon Brown and ask him!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I know Spaykay, I never thought of it before, an interesting topic for discussion!

Sue


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Have to say i class England as its own country, and if people ask my nationality i say i'm English (although oddly most often the forms say British!) When i talk to a few of my American friends they class me as English and dont say i'm from Britain...

Its confusing i'll agree but IMO its a country


----------

